# Ignition Interlock Systems Question



## Multifaceted (Jun 25, 2016)

What all can be detected? Drugs? Or just alcohol?

Furthermore, is this an appropriate post on this site? I tried googling all sorts of terms like blow n go detecting drugs and ignition interlock blah blah. Couldn't find anything.


----------



## autumn (Jun 25, 2016)

It's a breathalyzer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathalyzer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignition_interlock_device

"An *ignition interlock device* or *breath alcohol ignition interlock device* (*IID* and *BAIID*) is a breathalyzer for an individual's vehicle. It requires the driver to blow into a mouthpiece on the device before starting the vehicle. If the resultant breath-alcohol concentration analyzed result is greater than the programmed blood alcohol concentration (which varies between countries), the device prevents the engine from being started."

Why do you ask?

I serously hope you're not planning on driving under the influence. That's 100% fucking retarded regardless of what you're on. A car is a 3,000lb chunk of metal zooming around on wheels. It's heavy machinery. It takes zero effort to kill somebody with a car, it takes a lot of effort and *luck* to not kill someone if you're under the influence. People who knowingly drive under the influence for the hell of it should drive themselves off a bridge before their stupidity kills other people.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 25, 2016)

zim said:


> I serously hope you're not planning on driving under the influence. That's 100% fucking retarded regardless of what you're on.



Not planning on driving. Friend is going to drive in about 6 hours- trying to determine whether or not it'll be okay when she goes to drive away in the morning.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 25, 2016)

Blow and go?

Come on over


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 25, 2016)

It wouldn't be the Internet without at least one joke such as yours.


----------

